

Ask HN:  Are Google search results now padded? - indiejade
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=498768

======
tokenadult
This Google search

<http://www.google.com/search?q=padded+search+results>

didn't do much to answer the question, even when I looked at it on my own
browser.

Your question comes up as the first result with this search:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=padded+search+results+Google>

------
indiejade
I noticed the breathing space earlier, but was hesitant to ask. . . surely
some Googlers read this site and can answer my question. I need to figure out
how to get the new padding to translate to search results @spaceminnow.com.
Thanks!

